

Inspiration vs. Imitation - utkarshkukreti
http://www.jessicahische.is/obsessedwiththeinternet/andbeingresponsivelyinspired/inspiration-vs-imitation-2

======
ap22213
The article is a bit abstract - it's not clear what the author deems as
ripping off. It seems that the author believes that any work from which she
(or her fans) can discern resemblance to her own projects is suspect. And, if
it's cutting into her wages, it makes sense that she's concerned.

But, that doesn't mean that this blog post will stop this behavior. Nor,
should it. And, I would hope that other designers and illustrators don't stop
ripping off as much as they should from her and others. I'm not encouraging
blatant reproduction of work with no added value (e.g. copy and pasting). But,
soft copying of themes, concepts, re-structuring, etc are all useful.

These intellectual transactions are very helpful to our overall intellectual
economy; they help us progress. The more they happen, the better we are. There
will always be 'elite' (5%) creators, on the forefront of risk and away from
convention. And there will always be the other 95%, who compile, aggregate,
and reproduce and fill out the space. And, that's okay.

------
esperluette
Really well-written and extremely pragmatic -- the best way to discourage
inadvertent bad behavior is to provide a face-saving way for the genuinely
clueless to get on the right path.

------
antidaily
Jessica is clearly 'inspired' by Bob Staake.

------
go37pi
Really cool article, I learned a bunch. It's cool that she talks about the
role that imitation plays in a creator's growth. A different sphere but
reminds me of this rap from the song Dr. Carter.

    
    
      Good afternoon Dr. Carter
      I don't know about this one
      His confidence is down, vocab and metaphors needs work
      And he lack respect for the game
      [LW] Uhhhh let me see
      [FN] You think you can save him?
    
      [Lil Wayne]
      Okay respect is in the heart so that's where I'mma start
      And a lot of heart patients don't make it. But, hey, kid
      Plural, I graduated
      Cause you can get through anything if Magic made it
      And that was called recycling Re: reciting something
      Cause you just like it so you say it just like it
      Some say it's biting but I say it's enlightening

